# M$ Longhorn : 4015 ScreenShots..



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 13, 2003)

Whats your opinion?!

http://www.winbeta.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1312

*interesting* ... u can deffo see things are moving quite quickly! ... interesting! ... i really like that clock thing, its a nice little effect! ... or am i *THAT* blonde!?

anyhow, whatcha think?!  

NeYo


----------



## baldprof (Apr 13, 2003)

Well there's no accounting for taste. Reminds me of the AOL inteface, dipped in blue paint.
But these things can be themed or skinned. The real issue is: what's under the hood? This is an OS after all.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 13, 2003)

It looks like a flattened XP.
I don't like it.


----------



## mr. k (Apr 13, 2003)

mabye im just not good with windows but that looks exactly the same as xp with a little blue...  what are the new features?  what makes it so anticipated?  isn't it's release in like 2005?  i think i'm just not a windows man.  btw neyo didn't you used to have a skinned out windows that looked like aqua with a dock? where do you get that setup?


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 21, 2003)

That looks absolutely horrible.  Once again Microsoft tries to rip off Apple with the blue-ish colors.  But that's not the worst part about it, what is is the UI.  I'm looking at the hardware and devices folder, and I'm a pretty experienced computer user, but that gives me a headache just looking at it and trying to figure out its purpose.  I couldn't even imagine a newbie trying to figure out what all that stuff means.  Of course, Microsoft will probably put one of those screens saying, "If you're dumb, you don't need to bother seeing what's in this folder, elsewise click here."


----------



## toast (Apr 21, 2003)

I have two observations to make.

1) GUI

First, I think (but am not yet sure) that, exactly 10 years after Apple, Microsoft is discovering the power of an elegant GUI. Some MS engineer might have say "Oh, you know what ? When the whole looks nice, it's easier to use." That's great.

The counterpart of the 10 years delay taken by MS in the idea that 'GUI is good' is that Longhorn is completely ugly. It looks like your screen is badly calibrated, with 300% Hue for the Blue tints.

In brief, those Microsoft retards have still a lot to learn.

2) Comprehension

I'm sorry, I did my best. Really. I told myself: "That's a new Windows, it's completely different from the other ones. Forget your pre-thoughts about Windows and enjoy those screenshots."

Nevertheless, I still face the same problem when looking at those pictures: I don't understand anything.

Look at the Control Panel (#6). Look at it. What do you catch from it ? For my own, nothing. The icons, do they guide me ? Is there a general structure to help me out ? If I'm looking for, say, screen settings, do I find it clearly indicated somewhere ? Or do I have to think that, "hmmm, screen is hardware, so it's Hardware and Settings, but wait, screen is also about appearance, err... no hardware. I'll try both." ?

Look at the Explorer (shot #9). Do you understand where you are ? I don't. I'm lost. I don't see the rest of the computer, just this big, ... empty folder. It's empty, for sure, they've written it in size 18pt in this sort of huge, unelegant, space-wasting bar.

The Microsoft products are all the same. Everything goes well... until you look at the left sidebar. Then, it gets cryptic.

There's an "All Pictures & Videos" option in my own "Pictures & Videos" folder ?! What do you mean, they aren't all at the same place ? Are you going to throw me on the Internet ?
There's also a "By Year" option. Frankly, I still can't figure what it can do. If I'm lucky, it'll show the Longhorn history, who knows.

Oh, there's a "Filter" option. Like in the Control Panel. I don't know why, but I feel I'm going to use this one a lot. Do you realize what this means ? Using filter commands to find a control in your Control Panel ? Or to find an image when you have one sole (and empty) "Picture & Videos" folder ? Please hand me some more Prozac.

That's how I feel about those 15 screenshots. Depressive. I still don't understand a damn of Windows. The same mistakes come over each version. Simplicity is still not an important feature. Too bad, said I while realizing "The Cell" had finished copying on my desktop. Bye people, back in 2 hours or so


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea, toast i agree! .... after being forced to use to use Windows for a while *recently* ... i find window stuck with too many "if, buts, and maybes" ... it asks me a damn question, almost everytime i do things. Things don't work to logically either. For example:

If you open the Recycle bin in Explorer up, then right click it, and empty ... the window remains open! Now whats the point of me staring @ a blank explorer pain, which is my Bin?! i see none. 

IF you have emails open in Outlook Express, then, say you've minimized it, and gone into OE, and deleted them from your inbox. Then, when you later, find you had minimized these emails, and click delete, its like OE Gets confused ... "You cannot delete this email" ... and your thinking, "why not? its my DAMN Computer" .. 

those kinda examples in my opinion typify the windows experience.  

NeYo


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 21, 2003)

the fact, that no matter what i click in (the pic attached) .. the DAMN Dialog box will not go away ... just P*sses me off!


----------



## Jason (Apr 22, 2003)

on the recyle bin note, if you open the trash in osx, then empty it, the window stays open...

on toasts notes.... apple didnt have an elegant GUI until OSX IMHO

again IMHO winxp/longhorn are decent looking systems... with pretty damned good reliability and performance IMHO

also xp is more customizable in the way things look than osx is out of the box, which allows users to get comfortable with their system without having to install any theming etc programs

on the pics and videos... hey what if.. by some chance... you had a.. mp3 in this folder! wow!!!  (sarcasm) sometimes different files get in different places, i applaud them for their filtering

so as you can see, this is all opinion based really, please dont state it as fact


----------



## toast (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *on toasts notes.... apple didnt have an elegant GUI until OSX IMHO*



Back in the old days, I was using Mac OS 7.5.3 when friends had Windows 95, and then Mac OS 8.1 when they ran Windows 98, the first versions...

... and even though, retrospectively, those Mac OS versions look ugly, at the time, they were far more elegant than PC or Linux builds. Especially if themed.


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2003)

in your opinion 

oh and on the blue thing... some of us like blue  

in all honesty, i miss having a pc and winxp *shrugs*


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *in your opinion
> 
> oh and on the blue thing... some of us like blue
> ...



Are u sure Jason ... about the bin thing ... i should have my Cube up and running 2morro, so i can't test it ... but i am pretty sure it closes the window ... thats why i began to notice it, when using this PC once more ... it never used 2 bother me, so i am pretty sure it does close the finder window!


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 23, 2003)

it does close the window....

but IMHO i like that the window stays open in case i have something more to through away


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 23, 2003)

I totally agree with toast's sentiments on this deal. It's still just the same old Winblows. It just has a new, fancy (though sickenly done) paintjob.

I might as well take some old busted, rusty car that runs like cr*p and spend big money getting it painted up real nice. But before it's done, I'll make sure that I tell the painter I don't want it sanded down or prepped, or the rust removed, or anything. 

Just to make sure I impress everyone around me, I'll have the best sound system with the biggest friggin' speakers I can find. That way, when I'm driving down the street, no one will be able to hear the banging, rattling and screeching over the insanely loud rap music I'm playing.

I'll wow everyone around me with my fancy new paint job and the hot tunes, but be very careful that no one looks under the hood or inside the cab.


----------



## Jason (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jet _
> *it does close the window....
> 
> but IMHO i like that the window stays open in case i have something more to through away *



guess i was wrong, but at the same time i wouldnt want it to close, i can blindly toss the trash in both systems, so why should it close the window for me?

---

same old winblows? XP is based on the same kernal as win2k... so its an OS that is basically 4 years old or so, thats just its underpinnings... you are acting as if its still same old dos

with that thinking, the mac os stayed the same through its whole existance for the most part, up until OSX, so you could say that windows advanced faster... of course you will disagree with it... insult windows some more by changing its name etc etc 

likening xp/longhorn to a banged up car with new skin IMHO is ignorant, again, this isnt dos, so this isnt the "old, rattling car" you seem to liken it to. I dont know where you are getting this idea that windows hasnt changed.


----------



## fryke (Apr 27, 2003)

Hm. Win2K was based on NT, which debuted in 199x (before 95). But it doesn't really matter, because what was meant was that it FEELS the same. They haven't really changed that much UI wise, it's mostly eye-candy. If you turn it off, it feels like Win2K again. Totally. If you, however, install a Platinum theme on Mac OS X, it won't feel like Mac OS 9, because there has been quite a BIG UI change BEHIND the graphics. Of course this has also been flamed as a BAD thing for long enough time. ;-)


----------



## eric halfabee (Apr 27, 2003)

Im actually replying to this on my wifes XP notebook (its an old 600 MHz ish Toshiba with 128 MB RAM) and it works OK, must admit I find it slightly difficult to find certain settings, but thats just me.

Anyway, I don't have too much trouble with Windows, I still prefer OS X, yes they have stolen some design and idea concepts, but who the hell hasn't in this day and age.

As for Longhorn, if its not due for release until 2005 then there is a long way to go and they can surely tidy things up by then (lets hope they don't  ;-)  ).

eric

On a completely different note, check out

www.publicaddress.net/hardnews


----------

